# What is the 0-60 time on a chipped 225 hp TT? Is chipped 1.8t 225tt quicker than G35 coupe?



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

As stated in the title....
Thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What is the 0-60 time on a chipped 225 hp TT? Is chipped 1.8t 225tt qui ... (polskaGKB)*

It should; similar power, lighter, AWD launch


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: What is the 0-60 time on a chipped 225 hp TT? Is chipped 1.8t 225tt qui ... (l88m22vette)*

Mine was faster than the G35 coupe... noticably


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

yes it is...a coupla car lengths. their an easy kill


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*

my chipped 1.8t gti is quicker than a g35


----------



## DIMCE (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (gt[I])*

stock vs an automatic on the freeway to 120 was a kill


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (DIMCE)*

Any VAG product is faster than the G35 coupe, because the G35 comes with a tampon in the glovebox


----------



## SQ40 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Phrost)*

G35 is a pretty fast machine folks, especially when they put the REVV-UP motor in them in 2006.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

my girlfriend has a stock 04 g35 coupe auto and we ran neck and neck from a light. I would say the power is similar. we are not the fastest on the road but we sure are one of the hotest designed cars athestically. that paired with pretty good performance is all I care about. ciao charlie


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (actorlany)*

i spanked a g35 out in the rain one night nasty styles.buddy wouldnt leave me alone, so i put down my cell phone and gave it to him real quick...he didn't wanna fu(k around after that.


----------



## tricksterg (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*

There actually is a "feminine sanitary napkin" included in the first aid kit which comes with the car, so i guess you're right. My G35C seems waaay faster than my chipped + APR turboback GTI that I had.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (tricksterg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tricksterg* »_There actually is a "feminine sanitary napkin" included in the first aid kit which comes with the car, so i guess you're right. My G35C seems waaay faster than my chipped + APR turboback GTI that I had. 

Thats because it is. Stock G35s are running 14s and thats with no AWD launch like the TT. I highly doubt many of them are beating G35s on the highway.


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

i have played with many mkiv and mkv gti's and a3's and i will admit that they take me off the line, but as soon as i get good traction i pull on them all the way through 5th.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (03VDUB)*

i had a decent race brewing with a G35 last week and it was about to be ON, but the old ball-n-chain in the passenger seat was bitching so i had to shut it down early.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

ive had one go on the highway with a G35 coupe.
On i95 from a bout 40mph, i pulled about 1 car per gear(2 total) and stayed there till about 125mph and we both shut it down.
We waved and ended up at the same light after the exit.............he was a nice older guy and we talked cars until the light changed.
o he said he had intake and exhaust.


----------



## raddorabbit (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_i had a decent race brewing with a G35 last week and it was about to be ON, but the old ball-n-chain in the passenger seat was bitching so i had to shut it down early.
















thats hilarious


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (raddorabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddorabbit* »_







thats hilarious

and unfortunately, too true. she grabs the door handle and "hangs on" every five seconds.
women.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
and unfortunately, too true. she grabs the door handle and "hangs on" every five seconds.
women.










lol same here man


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_

lol same here man









x2..errr.x3


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*

Before my accident with the TT I went up against a G35 coupe and smoked him off the line (he spun kinda bad) but I could tell he was making up room slowly. If that was a 1/4 mile at a track with the way he spun out, no way he would have had me. 
Some numbers to go off of:
G35 Coupe's curb weight: 3433 lb and 280 HP @ 6200 rpm, 270 lb-ft @ 4800 rpm
225 TT's curb weight: 3131 lbs. and 225 HP @ 5900 rpm, 207 lb-ft @ 2200-5500 rpm
225 TT is 302 lbs lighter than the G35 which certainly helps the 225 model







. I think if chipped vs. a stock G35, the audi will win in a standing 1/4 mile IMO. 
3.2 owners...anybody run one?


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_225 TT's curb weight: 3131 lbs. and 225 HP

Maybe completely gutted


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (TTRU)*

it all depends on where you get your info on curb weights. Its basically
fwd - 2910
180awd - 3131
225 - 3208 - 3274
awd convert - 3474


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_Before my accident with the TT I went up against a G35 coupe and smoked him off the line (he spun kinda bad) but I could tell he was making up room slowly. If that was a 1/4 mile at a track with the way he spun out, no way he would have had me. 
Some numbers to go off of:
G35 Coupe's curb weight: 3433 lb and 280 HP @ 6200 rpm, 270 lb-ft @ 4800 rpm
225 TT's curb weight: 3131 lbs. and 225 HP @ 5900 rpm, 207 lb-ft @ 2200-5500 rpm
225 TT is 302 lbs lighter than the G35 which certainly helps the 225 model







. I think if chipped vs. a stock G35, the audi will win in a standing 1/4 mile IMO. 
3.2 owners...anybody run one?

fixed it for you
G35 Coupe's curb weight: 3336 lb and 297 HP @ 6200 rpm, 270 lb-ft @ 4800 rpm


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_
fixed it for you
G35 Coupe's curb weight: 3336 lb and 297 HP @ 6200 rpm, 270 lb-ft @ 4800 rpm

No, that is 297 HP, but the torque rating went down to 250 (I believe). That is the REV-UP motor. The redline limit also increases to the revup motor.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_
No, that is 297 HP, but the torque rating went down to 250 (I believe). That is the REV-UP motor. The redline limit also increases to the revup motor.

the power level from 03 to either 05 or 06 were 286 with more tq and then they changed it to ~300hp and lost a tiny bit of tq. This changed the year after the anniversary ed. came out.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
the power level from 03 to either 05 or 06 were 286 with more tq and then they changed it to ~300hp and lost a tiny bit of tq. This changed the year after the anniversary ed. came out.

My aoplogies on the data I gave guys...just did a google search really quick to post up some curb weights and HP/TQ numbers......I almost feel like i'm with my old car group when we used to go round and round about CHEVY vs. FORD (mostly Camaros vs. Mustangs) and we could never agree or agree to disagree


----------

